
How I built Sinklog.com – combine your log outputs into a single stream - benwilber0
http://benwilber.github.io/nginx/syslog-ng/logs/stream/syslog/http/websocket/lua/2016/01/31/how-I-built-sinklog.com.html
======
detaro
Deleting submissions and reposting is against HN rules. (reposting itself,
within limits, is ok)

------
davelnewton
Yep, saw this the other two times you posted it.

